# Can a budgie get a tetanus virus?



## Celine (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi buds. Today my budgie ate some rust. 
It was not the rust from his cage. His cage is clean. 
He ate some rust that he found in my room while flying.
I stopped him immediately but still...
I am afraid he gets infected if it is possible.
Do budgies get infected by a tetanus virus?
Should i keep worrying?
Is he gonna die?
He seems healthy for now but is a vet needed?
Are there vets among you hopefully?
Please enlighten me... I cannot sleep...
Can he effect people too if he's infected? 
How is the treatment? Vaccination?
Never heard of a budgie vaccinated but... I think i have an imagination.
I am wooorried


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Unfortunately I am not aware of any qualified vets on here. Whenever you are seriously concerned about your budgies health, it is best to call an Avian vet and see what they say.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Tetanus is caused by a bacteria, not a virus, and eating rust does not cause this infection. The old statements about stepping on a rusty nail could be somewhat true but only because the nail was in the soil (or coated with rust where this type of bacteria can live) which contaminated a puncture wound. Eating a tiny bit of rust doesn't cause tetanus. The infection isn't transmitted from person to person or person to bird or visa versa. It's transmitted by "dirty, deep puncture wounds, not eating some rust.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Celine and :welcome: to the forums!

As others have said, eating rust would not cause tetanus. However, budgies should never come into contact with any heavy metal, including iron, which is the source of rust. This can cause heavy metal poisoning. Keep a very close eye on your budgie and monitor his behavior very closely. If he seems off, even a little bit, take him into the avian vet for a checkup. 

Be sure to budgie-proof the room when he's flying around to limit his access to sources which may have rust or other dangerous substances!

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the rest of the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on all the best practices for budgie care. 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask! 

We look forward to seeing you and your boy around the forums!

Cheers :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

You've been given excellent information.
You do need to be aware that allowing your budgie to chew on various types of metal (and rust) can cause heavy metal poisoning. Whatever you have in your room that is rusted, should be removed.

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html
When We Don't Want Eggs

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-full-size-pictures-photo-sharing-site.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Celine (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks buds. I have been observing my birdie and he has not been suspicious. 
Your answers seeemed rational. I take it as the birds are not infected by the tetanus "bacteria
At least they do not get infected by eating rust. Also they do not infect people themselves. 
Still, i made my parents stay for a while away from the birdie. They are not vaccinated and
They are old people who have the fear for needles.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Celine, It is vital that you make sure that your birds are NOT let out until you have ensured the room is completely bird safe. 

As this issue has been resolved, I'll now close this thread.


----------

